# GTK stilose in QT

## Spiros

Di sicuro qualcuno saprà rispondermi: Ho installato KDE4.2 e vorrei che le applicazioni con le GTK (per esempio firefox) abbiano un po' di stile, magari siano simili alle Qt, ma non necessariamente. Qualunque cosa va meglio di questo schifo atematico.

----------

## riverdragon

Avevo letto che le qt 4.5 avrebbero integrato la possibilità di rendere i temi gtk correttamente; però le qt 4.5 rc1 non mi hanno mostrato tale abilità, o quantomeno non mi è stato chiaro come abilitarla, quindi la mia parentesi KDE è terminata in fretta e sono tornato senza rimorsi a Gnome.

Se vuoi insistere prova con gtk-engines-qtcurve e gtk-engines-qt.

----------

## table

Per firefox ti consiglio questo addon, 

https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/7574

devi registrarti per installarlo. Ha un ottimo frontend rispetto al tema di default che è orribilante in KDE4   :Wink: 

----------

## skypjack

qtcurve++

se le metti come tema base in kde e le imposti per le gtk hai un sistema coerente graficamente, il che è piacevole!  :Wink: 

son dettagli, ma anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte, no??  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Avevo letto che le qt 4.5 avrebbero integrato la possibilità di rendere i temi gtk correttamente; però le qt 4.5 rc1 non mi hanno mostrato tale abilità, o quantomeno non mi è stato chiaro come abilitarla, quindi la mia parentesi KDE è terminata in fretta e sono tornato senza rimorsi a Gnome.
> 
> 

 

Con le qt 4.5 (nel momento in cui scrivo ci sono le 4.5-rc1) è possibile usare direttamente le librerie GTK per il disegno delle primitive widget.

Ovviamente bisogna avere gtk+ installate, poi per "attivarle" dentro il programma ci sono 2 strade. O si mette mano al codice aggiungendo un paio di semplici chiamate o su usa 

```
qtconfig
```

 e come tema di default si seleziona GTK+.

Devo dire che funziona molto bene e l'effetto è incredibile, nel senso che app scritte in qt sembrano veramente scritte in gtk e a livello visivo non trovo nessuna, nessunissima differenza(Se qualcuno la nota smentisca pure...).

P.s. se non fosse chiaro dovete anche avere la USE gtkstyle attiva; mi pare sia in qt-gui.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Con le qt 4.5 (nel momento in cui scrivo ci sono le 4.5-rc1) è possibile usare direttamente le librerie GTK per il disegno delle primitive widget.
> 
> Ovviamente bisogna avere gtk+ installate, poi per "attivarle" dentro il programma ci sono 2 strade. O si mette mano al codice aggiungendo un paio di semplici chiamate o su usa 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E l'inverso invece? Lato GTK qualcuno ha mai pensato a robe del genere?

----------

## Apetrini

Non credo. E cosa nota che lo sviluppo gtk procede molto lentamente, ora non so se qualcosa sia cambiato, ma dubito.

----------

## devilheart

io ho usato questo unito ad un tema gtk che ricordasse il più possibile oxygen[/url]

----------

